

Live Current (Auctomatic parent) in trouble -- stock down 80% since purchase - byrneseyeview
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/20/live-current-media-in-trouble-raising-cash/

======
byrneseyeview
Chart:
[http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chd...](http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Logarithmic&chdeh=0&chdet=1227219954251&chddm=66079&q=OTC:LIVC&ntsp=0)

